

Show HN: An open source comparison of privacy extensions - ghostwords
http://www.areweprivateyet.com

======
ghostwords
(OP here.) Disclosure: I work on Ghostery.

This is a study of privacy extensions conducted by a privacy extension, which
extension happens to come out ahead in the study (at this point in time). Hmm
...

So this is why the project is open on GitHub:
[https://github.com/ghostery/areweprivateyet](https://github.com/ghostery/areweprivateyet).
Please fork, review, send suggestions/pull requests, ...

We get a lot of people asking which extension works better, and we see
everyone (us included) make all sorts of claims about effectiveness.

This is a first step in getting some objectivity behind those claims, a
resource to point people to, and a way to get all extensions to improve in
effectiveness.

